

Stack Overflow triggers Google Chrome malware detector - wslh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3078622/why-attachment-size-given-by-outlook-programming-interface-is-always-wrong

======
sp332
The image on that page is hosted from freeimagehosting.net, which apparently
Chrome doesn't like.

